# Title: Hello.. i guess?



## Leeroy (Apr 21, 2009)

Hello, i am an INTP, something i found out very recently, but something that has intriged me to no end so far was this myres briggs test thing that at first looked like some sort of pointless personality test but after getting my result of being an INTP it just all makes sense now ha im not the inly person who thinks the way i do..

anyway theres my self introduction, so Hello All!


----------



## Surreal Breakfast (Oct 24, 2008)

Welcome to the mad coffee party


----------



## TheHappyMinority (Nov 3, 2008)

Ah, some more INTP goodness.... Excellent... roud: Welcome.


----------



## slowriot (Nov 11, 2008)

wooohooo, welcome and hello


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

Greetings! Welcome to PersonalityCafe, Leeroy! Thank you very much for joining our humble little forum. We hope you have a great time with us!


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Trope said:


> Greetings! Welcome to PersonalityCafe, Leeroy! Thank you very much for joining our humble little forum. We hope you have a great time with us!


I hate you. Stop taking my intros!! jkjk

Greetings! Welcome to PersonalityCafe! Thank you very much for joining our humble little forum. We hope you have a great time with us!


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

Lance said:


> I hate you. Stop taking my intros!! jkjk


I do it out of love and reverence. roud:


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

Lance said:


> I hate you. Stop taking my intros!! jkjk
> 
> Greetings! Welcome to PersonalityCafe! Thank you very much for joining our humble little forum. We hope you have a great time with us!


haha 
What is up with Trope?


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

*Hello, and Welcome to the forum.*


----------



## Indigo Knight (Apr 25, 2009)

Hello and welcome to the forums.


----------



## aringonthebell (Apr 26, 2009)

Hey whats up, a friend told me about this site, (he's not into it though, but thought i would be) I'm an INFP by the way. hello


----------



## slowriot (Nov 11, 2008)

hello and welcome


----------



## Malebranche (Apr 22, 2009)

Hello and welcome myself, well i am the new and improved Leeroy, now with 25% more class


----------



## Dr. Metallic (Nov 15, 2008)

Greetings and Salutations


----------



## Indigo Knight (Apr 25, 2009)

Welcome to the forums.


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

No pun intended.​


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

*Spot on Res. It's what I was thinking. ;]*


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

BadWolf said:


> *Spot on Res. It's what I was thinking. ;]*


I was biting my fingernails scrolling through page 1 to 2 hoping no one had already shown the link. And I was a little disappointed in you guys for not making the reference sooner.

:bored:


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

*Hey, Hey. I just got around to this thread... I could make a really dirty reference...... and I will....














*


----------



## Malebranche (Apr 22, 2009)

he is leroy with one e ive got two e's so obviously completely different, but what jenkins did id probably do anyway ha


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

Res said:


> I was biting my fingernails scrolling through page 1 to 2 hoping no one had already shown the link. And I was a little disappointed in you guys for not making the reference sooner.
> 
> :bored:


I apologize for leaving you the opening after I thought of it upon first seeing this thread.:bored:


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

Hello and Welcome *waves*roud:


----------

